# bulldogs!!!



## hozy6 (Dec 4, 2009)

just wanted to open a thread for other members to show off there bullys i havent made a thread in a long time so thought id pop one in ive got a 1 and a half year old english bullterrier named sunny hes a little beast show us ur dogs


----------



## dirtybert (Dec 4, 2009)

sweet dog, spend much on sun screen on her?? threads a bit misleading though. might get around to posting a pic of my fella if i dont forget.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 4, 2009)

Bull terriers= WIN!!!!

Mine is alot leaner than yours and his ears wont stand up whcih i'm upset about. But i love him!


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 4, 2009)

lol enough to keep the company happy na hes not to bad he lays in the shade most of the day or just sleeps on his bed in the aircon in the house, yer u should love seeing other peoples dogs he has a black ear just cant see it in the photo


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 4, 2009)

love the dog mate i thought mine was actually bit on the large side but according to the lady i got it off and the vet i took it to the bloodline of this dog is naturally stocky and built he is ment to be a show dog but he has a little scar on his tail so we cant show him


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 4, 2009)

This is my parents Bully we have been babysitting him for the past 6 weeks while they have been away. He is 7 months old and a BIG boy !! But placid as..


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 4, 2009)

Oppps sorry bout that third picture ! Didnt realise what was in the background ! Our dog !!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah my boy is a little retarded when it comes to bully standards. He's papered though and cost me heaps. I'm hoping he is gonna bulk up like yours in the next year or so.


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 4, 2009)

A picture when he was 4 months old ....

He now weighs 25kgs !


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 4, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Yeah my boy is a little retarded when it comes to bully standards. He's papered though and cost me heaps. I'm hoping he is gonna bulk up like yours in the next year or so.



yer he shuld fill out what are you feeding him ??


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 4, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> A picture when he was 4 months old ....
> 
> He now weighs 25kgs !



nice he will be a big boy u gotta watch how much they eat though or they wont stop there like a kid in a candy store when it comes to food


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 4, 2009)

hozy6 said:


> nice he will be a big boy u gotta watch how much they eat though or they wont stop there like a kid in a candy store when it comes to food


 

Yeah i know he is eating me out of house and home lol....

No not really he gets s specified breakfast and dinner. 

He is such a solid chunky boy !

His name is Brut, mum wanted to call him Bubbles (for champagne) and we told her he could not possibly be a bubbles lol.... so he got Brut for Seiview Brut !!

He is their baby, comes ine very night for a 'cuddle' before bed !!


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 4, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Yeah i know he is eating me out of house and home lol....
> 
> No not really he gets s specified breakfast and dinner.
> 
> ...



lol they are good dogs mine is on a strict eating plan he is probs bout 40 45kg


----------



## JasonL (Dec 4, 2009)

Here's my boy, he goes under a few names these days, Bosco, Bossy or the kids call him Booby...


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 4, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Here's my boy, he goes under a few names these days, Bosco, Bossy or the kids call him Booby...



nice how old is he ??


----------



## JasonL (Dec 4, 2009)

He's an Aussie, he is 14 months atm, though that pic was taken at about 11 months old..


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 4, 2009)

oh ohk i have a british bulldog named sarge aswell he is at my brothers though i dont have any photos of him on this computer


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice dog Jason


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 4, 2009)

heres rox:




(shes a pedigree amstaff, not a bulldog, but still a bull breed  )


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 4, 2009)

=bECS= said:


> heres rox:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice doggy lol close enough to a bully looks pree built


----------



## Juderei (Dec 4, 2009)

Here is my best mate Leo. 

Photo taken just last Sunday


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 4, 2009)

hozy6 said:


> nice doggy lol close enough to a bully looks pree built



Thanks, yeah shes pretty bulky, shes only 7 - 8 months old in that pic  Shes almost 12 months old now.


----------



## Juderei (Dec 4, 2009)

My dog is an Aussie Bulldog


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 5, 2009)

bump


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 5, 2009)

hozy6 said:


> just wanted to open a thread for other members to show off there bullys i havent made a thread in a long time so thought id pop one in ive got a 1 and a half year old english bullterrier named sunny hes a little beast show us ur dogs



Does Sunny get sun burned?


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 5, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Oppps sorry bout that third picture ! Didnt realise what was in the background ! Our dog !!!!



PMSL......... now that's just typical, is'nt it??

Even though I'd never own oneof these dogs, I still think they're lovely old things, especially the white coloured ones, remind me of a book I read once as a kid, called the Incredible Journey, about a labrador, a bully (named Bodger if memory serves me coorectly) and a siamese cat who trekked across north america to find their owners!!! Was a great story, I believe they made a movie about it recently, but used different breeds in it..


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 5, 2009)

LullabyLizard said:


> Does Sunny get sun burned?



i put sunscreen on him on sunny days so no he doesnt he has b4 tho


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 5, 2009)

Friends pitty,from top bloodline but can;t remember the name of the bloodline...People that see him and pat him spin out when I tell them that;s a pure bred pitbull lol lovely natured dog!!!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 5, 2009)

Juderei said:


> Here is my best mate Leo.
> 
> Photo taken just last Sunday


 
That is a Gorgous dog


----------



## Troyster (Dec 5, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> Friends pitty,from top bloodline but can;t remember the name of the bloodline...People that see him and pat him spin out when I tell them that;s a pure bred pitbull lol lovely natured dog!!!


 


is he a papered dog?


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 5, 2009)

As far as I know yeah as pure as they come!


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 5, 2009)

whats the pity registered under? ADBA?


----------



## Troyster (Dec 6, 2009)

BROWNS said:


> As far as I know yeah as pure as they come!


 

I'd REALLY love to see its papers as there is NO way its a registered Pitt Bull in Queensland.I think your mate is feeding you BULLSHITE


----------



## whcasual79 (Dec 6, 2009)

bull terriers are awesome dogs ... maybe one day i'll get one, for now me staffy is my pride and joy


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 6, 2009)

All I know is it's a pure bred red nose Pitty from a top bloodline,I think it or the bloodline itself was imported and a well recognised bloodline I just wish I could remember the name.Maybe it doesn't have papers as they don't show Pitties rather Amstaffs which there isn't really much of a difference they've just been bred for temperament for the last 50 years or so.


----------



## mwloco (Dec 6, 2009)

They are ALL gorgeous!
I dont have a fence around my yard but when I do, there will be a dog for sure!
love the boofy, pitty dogs! So sweet!
I get annoyed at the crap about them being ALL aggressive dogs. There are so many out there who are lovely. Its all in the training! And in saying that, some people TRAIN their dogs to be aggressive.


----------



## soph02 (Dec 6, 2009)

*my boys*

chopper (white) is a lil bull dog about 1,5 years
Bouncer (brown) neo x pitty but my heart was broken 3 months ago when town office had him put down for bitting someone:cry:


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 6, 2009)

alot of bulldogs have lovely natures its just the owners who have trained the dog to attack anything and anyone they are just as dangerous as a german sheppard or a labrador its just how they are trained and brought up is what affects there nature towards animals and other people they are really lovely dogs my dog is papered has show awards and its father was australian champion 2 years running 05 06 so i know for a fact my dogs line are as pure as they come lol


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 6, 2009)

anyone else with some bulldogs or even some huskys there lovely dogs aswell


----------



## reptile32 (Dec 6, 2009)

this is my american bulldog as you can see loves kids


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 6, 2009)

soph02 said:


> chopper (white) is a lil bull dog about 1,5 years
> Bouncer (brown) neo x pitty but my heart was broken 3 months ago when town office had him put down for bitting someone:cry:



What was the situation when he bit the person?


----------



## soph02 (Dec 6, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum-
i had him out the front on a chain coz we get alot of stuff stolen up here someone walked into his area and yer


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 6, 2009)

Probably wasn't wise to use your dog as a security system, as you found out the hard way. Feel sorry for the dog. If you want to keep your house secure, I would invest in a proper security system & not rely on your companion as it’s your responsibility to protect & keep your dog safe & secure.


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 6, 2009)

whats the harness or whatever you call it that that dog is wearing, and why the scarring/wound-like marks around his face? Please explain what looks like a throat protector in the first pic. Why would he be wearing that?????


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Dec 6, 2009)

were these dogs used to fight ? Bouncer is not in good shape here. Those harnesses and throat protection look like fighting gear to me!!


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 6, 2009)

mwloco;1593260[/FONT said:


> I get annoyed at the crap about them being ALL aggressive dogs. There are so many out there who are lovely. Its all in the training! And in saying that, some people TRAIN their dogs to be aggressive.


 
if they come from a bloodline that is known for its aggression, and they continually breed for aggression then you can train it till you are blue in the face and you won't win. and NO i'm not against pit bulls or any other "aggressive breed"...... i've had German shepards Dobermans and Rottweilers in my life, All marshmallows........





cosmicwolf4 said:


> Was this dog used to fight or to hunt? He's not in good shape here


 
i'm with you, fighting or wild pig hunting would be my guess, 

*either way its animal cruelty ......................and a reportable offence mods ............*


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Dec 6, 2009)

Jaxrtfm said:


> if they come from a bloodline that is known for its aggression, and they continually breed for aggression then you can train it till you are blue in the face and you won't win. and NO i'm not against pit bulls or any other "aggressive breed"...... i've had German shepards Dobermans and Rottweilers in my life, All marshmallows........
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm with you Jax, it IS a reportable offence and anyone who can do this to a dog need to be reported. 
I too have had many "aggressive breed' dogs and everyone including my Mastweiler now have been lambs with kids, other animals and adults. I can't condone any aggressive dog ownership as the poor dog suffers when he bites someone or attacks another animal.


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 6, 2009)

Since when is using dogs in hunts a reportable offense? I know a few hunting dogs (used in pig hunts), and all those dogs are polite, well mannered animals, much more so than the average pet dogs that I have met.


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 7, 2009)

soph02 said:


> chopper (white) is a lil bull dog about 1,5 years
> Bouncer (brown) neo x pitty but my heart was broken 3 months ago when town office had him put down for bitting someone:cry:


 


whiteyluvsrum said:


> What was the situation when he bit the person?


 


soph02 said:


> whiteyluvsrum-
> i had him out the front on a chain coz we get alot of stuff stolen up here someone walked into his area and yer


 
Being 'out the front on a chain' and being used as a deterrent, he would be displaying the normal warning signs to the intruder, any intruder game enough to get near enough to be within striking distance is very determined .. either that or the dog came out of nowhere and took the intruder by surprise, Dogs are not destroyed for a single bite, it would have been investigated and deemed to be "a danger"

as far as a my comment regarding animal cruelty being a reportable offence, i was incorrect... i apologise to the mods and 'whiteyluvsrum' it would appear that the orgaisation responsible is somewhat of a toothless tiger, 

to clarify the details, I found this on their website, 
_"Unfortunately, hunting of pigs with dogs is still a legal activity in some parts of Australia, including Queensland and New South Wales. This allows dogs to be used to flush out or locate feral pigs but they are not permitted to bring them down, however there is no evidence that this distinction is being enforced in either State."_


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 7, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> whats the harness or whatever you call it that that dog is wearing, and why the scarring/wound-like marks around his face? Please explain what looks like a throat protector in the first pic. Why would he be wearing that?????





cosmicwolf4 said:


> were these dogs used to fight ? Bouncer is not in good shape here. Those harnesses and throat protection look like fighting gear to me!!





Jaxrtfm said:


> if they come from a bloodline that is known for its aggression, and they continually breed for aggression then you can train it till you are blue in the face and you won't win. and NO i'm not against pit bulls or any other "aggressive breed"...... i've had German shepards Dobermans and Rottweilers in my life, All marshmallows........
> 
> 
> 
> ...






cosmicwolf4 said:


> I'm with you Jax, it IS a reportable offence and anyone who can do this to a dog need to be reported.
> I too have had many "aggressive breed' dogs and everyone including my Mastweiler now have been lambs with kids, other animals and adults. I can't condone any aggressive dog ownership as the poor dog suffers when he bites someone or attacks another animal.





Jaxrtfm said:


> Being 'out the front on a chain' and being used as a deterrent, he would be displaying the normal warning signs to the intruder, any intruder game enough to get near enough to be within striking distance is very determined .. either that or the dog came out of nowhere and took the intruder by surprise, Dogs are not destroyed for a single bite, it would have been investigated and deemed to be "a danger"
> 
> as far as a my comment regarding animal cruelty being a reportable offence, i was incorrect... i apologise to the mods and 'whiteyluvsrum' it would appear that the orgaisation responsible is somewhat of a toothless tiger,
> 
> ...



Wow you guys really are great examples of armchair experts. By your responses i'm assuming you have never been involved in a pig hunt yet you all seem to be an authority on the topic without even doing a tiny bit of research. Not all dogs are bred or used as pets, beleive it or not it is not illegal, it is not immoral and it is not cruel. If you ever went out dogging for any wild game you would see how much the dogs enjoy it and how well the majority of the dog owners care for and look after there dogs. 

Jax atleast you eventually did some research, although i'm doubting the credibility of the website you cited as an authority on the matter considering the language used and the lack of a reference.


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 7, 2009)

im kind of with waruikazi he does have a major point not all dogs are bred as pets or companions we used to own 3 or 4 pigging dogs none of which were aggressive at all unless u took there food away without them finishing 
although some dogs may be kept in better conditions then others and treated better but it doesnt make them a trained killer


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 7, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> jax atleast you eventually did some research, although i'm doubting the credibility of the website you cited as an authority on the matter considering the language used and the lack of a reference.


 
rspca .............


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 7, 2009)

What is the url of the page you got it from?


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 7, 2009)

Waruikazi, hozy6, NOT knowing is the reason I asked about the paraphernalia around the dogs, and what looked like a bloodied cheek on the brown dog. 

I am not an 'armchair expert', nor any kind of authority on such things, because I choose to distance myself with any kind of possible harm to animals if it can be helped.

I am extremely fortunate enough to never have been exposed to blood sports, whether it be legal or not, and to see pictures like that is extremely alarming. I would guess that Jax and Cosmicwolf are in the same lucky positions to have never witnessed it too, and so I can understand their responses.

In fact, I'll come clean, I was ocncerned these dogs were being used for fighting, one bloodsport that IS illegal!


----------



## scorps (Dec 7, 2009)

If theres any english bull dog breeders on this website could you please pm me


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 7, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> What is the url of the page you got it from?


 
PM sent


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 7, 2009)

I believe this is the remainng text from the quote that Jax gave earlier:-

The RSPCA accepts that in some circumstances there is a need to control introduced animals such as feral pigs, but we firmly believe that any control measures used must be justified, effective and humane. This is not the case with hunting pigs with dogs. Recreational hunting of pigs does not have any significant effect in reducing the agricultural or environmental impacts of these animals. Pig hunters do not apply their activities in a coordinated manner nor do they target their efforts in ways that would reduce impacts. 

Pigs hunted with dogs are chased, held down and may be attacked and wounded by the dogs before the hunter is able to dispatch the pig. This is especially likely where dogs are poorly trained or are not called off quickly after they have located the pig. This means that the pig has suffered considerable pain, suffering and distress prior to death. Accredited game hunters (professional game meat harvesters) have an incentive to ensure that the pig is not mauled or injured as the carcass would not be acceptable for processing. Recreational hunters have no such incentive or requirement for training or applying humane practices. 

The dogs used for pig hunting are usually large mixed breed dogs that have been bred and trained by their owners specifically for this task. During a hunt they may be fitted with large leather collars and guards to try to reduce the liklehood of injury from the pig. Not only is the use of dogs cruel to the pigs themselves, it also places the dogs in danger of injury and death. Some hunters will treat injured dogs themselves by sewing up their wounds, rather than take them for appropriate veterinary treatment. In addition, pig dogs are frequently lost during hunting and can end up as stray/wild dogs causing stock losses to farmers.:-his is the rest of that reference Jax used


----------



## JasonL (Dec 7, 2009)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/other-animals-5363/my-new-aussie-bulldog-96855

for those that havn't seen the thread, here are some more pics


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 7, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> I believe this is the remainng text from the quote that Jax gave earlier:-
> 
> The RSPCA accepts that in some circumstances there is a need to control introduced animals such as feral pigs, but we firmly believe that any control measures used must be justified, effective and humane. *This is not the case with hunting pigs with dogs. Recreational hunting of pigs does not have any significant effect in reducing the agricultural or environmental impacts of these animals. Pig hunters do not apply their activities in a coordinated manner nor do they target their efforts in ways that would reduce impacts. *
> 
> ...



This is flat out wrong! Recreational hunting can and does have huge impacts on controlling numbers of introduced game in local areas. You can do this in any state you choose, go to a hunting reserve and have a lok around. Look for wallows, look for foot prints and look for the game themselves. Then go to a national park or an area of crown land where hunting is not permitted, compare the number of wallows, habitat destruction and other evidence of feral pests and then tell me wether or not recreational hunting has an impact on feral numbers. 

Anyway, this thread isn't about hunting. If you don't like hunting nothing i say will change your mind. Just don't ruin it for those who do.


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 7, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> This is flat out wrong! Recreational hunting can and does have huge impacts on controlling numbers of introduced game in local areas. You can do this in any state you choose, go to a hunting reserve and have a lok around. Look for wallows, look for foot prints and look for the game themselves. Then go to a national park or an area of crown land where hunting is not permitted, compare the number of wallows, habitat destruction and other evidence of feral pests and then tell me wether or not recreational hunting has an impact on feral numbers.
> 
> Anyway, this thread isn't about hunting. If you don't like hunting nothing i say will change your mind. Just don't ruin it for those who do.




i believe that everyone has a choice in what they do some people like hunting some people dont were not saying these things dont happen when hunting but it isnt a regular occurence but that fact that people do hunt pigs if taught right the dog doesnt hurt the animal just takes it down without harm and then is killed which is getting rid of a pest i didnt start this thread to talk about hunting and the effects it had on animals i just wanted to see some other members bulldogs and have a yarn about them thats all


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 7, 2009)

How could I spoil it for those who do? Unless that is, they have a conscience and feelings for the animals that suffer?
I would that the observance from the quote would have been based on widespread research, not one persons local knowlwdge!
It was not my intention to spoil the thread, that was done by the person who posted what is to me, offensive photos of an animal obviously carrying injuries, and wearing harnesses etc that can be used in pig hunting and in dog fighting. I looked up for photos of dogs with this kind of harnessing on, to discern whether or not it was only used for one purpose or the two, and found some pretty horrific pictures of dogs that had been gored by pigs they hunt. 
Please don't tell me people get pleasure from that, not when such pain can be inflicted.

Ethically, this sport is wrong, wrong, wrong. That is my opinion, and I believe we are intitled to that, and to voice them.


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 7, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> How could I spoil it for those who do? Unless that is, they have a conscience and feelings for the animals that suffer?
> I would that the observance from the quote would have been based on widespread research, not one persons local knowlwdge!
> It was not my intention to spoil the thread, that was done by the person who posted what is to me, offensive photos of an animal obviously carrying injuries, and wearing harnesses etc that can be used in pig hunting and in dog fighting. I looked up for photos of dogs with this kind of harnessing on, to discern whether or not it was only used for one purpose or the two, and found some pretty horrific pictures of dogs that had been gored by pigs they hunt.
> Please don't tell me people get pleasure from that, not when such pain can be inflicted.
> ...



but again that isnt always the case when it comes to these types of sports in most of those cases people have taken there dogs with very little or no training to take these pigs down and they have been killed that isnt the fault of the animal its not the sport that is wrong its the average joe who thinks they can take any dog out to catch a pig when they cant but i can never say it is totally wrong and bad when u have only read about the bad stuff and what things happen to the animals u only have one side to this u would have a point if uve been and seen it infront of ur eyes and then said it is totally inhumane when really its not no one goes up in arms when a cat kills a snake the cat culd of been killed but it also killed an animal in a painful way but the only difference is its not a sport


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 7, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> How could I spoil it for those who do? Unless that is, they have a conscience and feelings for the animals that suffer?
> I would that the observance from the quote would have been based on widespread research, not one persons local knowlwdge!
> It was not my intention to spoil the thread, that was done by the person who posted what is to me, offensive photos of an animal obviously carrying injuries, and wearing harnesses etc that can be used in pig hunting and in dog fighting. I looked up for photos of dogs with this kind of harnessing on, to discern whether or not it was only used for one purpose or the two, and found some pretty horrific pictures of dogs that had been gored by pigs they hunt.
> Please don't tell me people get pleasure from that, not when such pain can be inflicted.
> ...



Ur right, how dare she post pictures of her dogs. I can't beleive she would do such a thing. 

It's not sport, it's hunting. 

and now all i'm gonna say is whatever!


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 7, 2009)

hozy6, and waruikazi, it may be worth noting, I have never seen bullfighting, nor fox hunting, bear-baiting nor cockerel fighting and I am so very glad I havent, I am also dead set against that too....... it is a bloodsport, and as unnecessary as any other.


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 7, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Yet another APS thread turned from show us pictures of your dogs into something else !!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 7, 2009)

and to finish, and get back to the original intention of the thread, if you read my first post i here, the breed itself, I have nothing against, some of them are lovely animals and wouldn't hurt a fly, I have a dog that some have mentioned they wouldn't come near, he is the one who is afraid of thunderstorms. And hozy6, your dog, as I said, look like Bodger in The Incredible journey.

I love dogs, just not what people train some of them for to make up for the shortcomings of their own masculinity!


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 7, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> and to finish, and get back to the original intention of the thread, if you read my first post i here, the breed itself, I have nothing against, some of them are lovely animals and wouldn't hurt a fly, I have a dog that some have mentioned they wouldn't come near, he is the one who is afraid of thunderstorms. And hozy6, your dog, as I said, look like Bodger in The Incredible journey.
> 
> *I love dogs, just not what people train some of them for to make up for the shortcomings of their own masculinity*!



You do realise that the person who got your knickers in a twist by posting pictures of her dogs that were used for hunting is a girl right? Hunting isn't just for boys so you can swallow your masculinity and your dig at men and lose your sexist attitude that girls can't hunt because they can and are good at it.


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 7, 2009)

ohk well back to the original meaning of this thread to talk bout bulldogs and any other dog a member wants to post up ive only ever owned bullys rotwielers german sheppards husky and staffys


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 7, 2009)

Okay, you asked for it hozy!!! Here is a prime example of a dog which is an English Mastiff crossed with a Shepherd!!!!! He LET my grandkids do this to him, the big wuz!!


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 7, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> Okay, you asked for it hozy!!! Here is a prime example of a dog which is an English Mastiff crossed with a Shepherd!!!!! He LET my grandkids do this to him, the big wuz!!





lol big softy my dog is similar he lets my neice ride him till he gets tired and lays down


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 7, 2009)

[video=youtube;pFh9x2NZdF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFh9x2NZdF8[/video]

pig hunting


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Dec 7, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> YouTube - memories
> 
> pig hunting


 
Pig hunting is inhumane and barbaric. It is NOT a sport for either the dog or the pig. The pig is in agony before it's killed, the dog runs a great risk of being hurt or killed. 
I realise they are a pest and have to be controlled, but there are better ways of doing it than stabbing them after they have been run down and tortured by dogs.
I really don't wish to start an argument, this is my opinion, I don't see this as any different to other blood 'sports' which have been banned for the cruelty involved. 
Also I have seen these happen in the flesh, also seen roo dogs ripped apart, seen the after effects of pit bull fights. The carnage is unbelievable and not something I ever wish to witness again


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 7, 2009)

you can't surgar coat it.

It is, what it is. HUNTING

The dogs are trained to trail & hold the pig till the hunter sticks it.

That’s what all original dogs where bred to do, a specific task like guarding, herding, carting, retrieving, tracking, pointing, hunting & fighting. 

Look at any wild animal hunting & killing its prey eg. lions, sharks, reptiles. There's no perfect, painless way of killing there prey. If ya don't like it, bury ya head deeper in the sand because it's life, nature, the real world & it's never going to change.


----------



## Vixen (Dec 7, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> you can't surgar coat it.
> 
> It is, what it is. HUNTING
> 
> ...



There's so much wrong with what you just said.

What they were ORIGINALLY bred to do, yes. Times have changed, and honestly I don't see the need for the use of a dog in pig hunting. You also can't compare them to pointers, retrievers, etc as those dogs are not in danger of being torn to shreds by a wild pig.

There are other ways to bring out the natural instinct of any dog if that is your wish, without actually resorting to putting the animals life at risk. Do you condone pit fighting then? That's what they were originally bred to do?

If you believe things should be left so natural, I figure you live feed your reptiles? Wait, you better surrender them back to the wild aswell. Anyway last post here, I just wanted to give my opinion but don't want to ruin the thread, I like seeing peoples dogs.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 8, 2009)

Not big on the pastime of hunting pigs with dogs myself, been out a few times but i perfer to just hunt them and shoot them in the heart, nice and quick.
That being said, if you want to risk your dogs and stab pigs thats your choice.
I tell you, the ham and bacon in the supermarket comes from pigs that have never known the freedom of the outdoors, they live their entire lives in terrible conditions.
These are the animals you should be jumping up and down about.
The feral pigs that live a good life, are located, are held, snout, ear and tail by the dogs, the "hunter' then finishes the job.
Not really advisable for youtube but ..meh
Id perfer to be a wild pig than a captive one anyday.
Oh yeah, here is a pic of Rebel, a dingo x bull terrier, and the best hunting dog i have ever had.
We were responible for heaps foxes,cats, bunnies and hares.
Silly bugger ran infront of a truck.


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 8, 2009)

There's nothing wrong it what I said, it's just the truth. The times haven't changed at all, inhumane and barbaric acts have always been here & are still here & never will cease because we are what we are. 
HUMANS
We are just one of many thousands of animals that are barbaric, we are worst because we don't even need a reason to kill something.

The deep & meaningful point I was trying to put across is it doesn't matter what I or anyone else thinks. Because it won’t change anything. It's in our nature, human nature. We have been killing ourselves & everything for thousands of years ever since we have existed. It doesn't matter for what purpose it is for, we are just lean, mean, killing machines.

For every one person that thinks like you, there are three more that think like me and three more actually doing it.


----------



## Kris (Dec 8, 2009)

It's easier to use a dog to catch a pig than to do it yourself. Obviously the bunny huggers have never tried to chase after a pig, bite its ear untill someone catches up to shove a blade into its throat. Dogs are cheap compared to buying humans to use for pigging too. So what if a dog gets torn to shreds? Plenty more getting bred to replace the ones that get hacked to bits. Has anyone bought a child trained to lug pigs before? They are bloody expensive.

Be happy.


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Dec 8, 2009)

Kris said:


> It's easier to use a dog to catch a pig than to do it yourself. Obviously the bunny huggers have never tried to chase after a pig, bite its ear untill someone catches up to shove a blade into its throat. Dogs are cheap compared to buying humans to use for pigging too. So what if a dog gets torn to shreds? Plenty more getting bred to replace the ones that get hacked to bits. Has anyone bought a child trained to lug pigs before? They are bloody expensive.
> 
> Be happy.


i hope this is some sick excuse for sarcasm.. im all for hunting and keeping dogs...im about to buy myself an amstaff...but what u said is just ridiculous..."who cares if a dog gets torn to shreds" u got to be sh**ting me.


----------



## Troyster (Dec 8, 2009)

i feel there are certain members of this forum that always seem to voice there opinions regardless of how of the mark they really are and with little to no regard to the other forum members and continueally get away with it


----------



## Troyster (Dec 8, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Ur right, how dare she post pictures of her dogs. I can't beleive she would do such a thing.
> 
> It's not sport, it's hunting.
> 
> and now all i'm gonna say is whatever!


 




waruikazi said:


> You do realise that the person who got your knickers in a twist by posting pictures of her dogs that were used for hunting is a girl right? Hunting isn't just for boys so you can swallow your masculinity and your dig at men and lose your sexist attitude that girls can't hunt because they can and are good at it.


 

What happened to you just saying "whatever"?
You seem to always need to have the last word with little respect for others opinion.


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 8, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Oppps sorry bout that third picture ! Didnt realise what was in the background ! Our dog !!!!




haha classy!

i wouldnt even have noticed, lol,....


----------



## Kris (Dec 8, 2009)

ThatTyeGuy said:


> i hope this is some sick excuse for sarcasm.. im all for hunting and keeping dogs...im about to buy myself an amstaff...but what u said is just ridiculous..."who cares if a dog gets torn to shreds" u got to be sh**ting me.



You took any of that seriously? I guess I should have said I was joking so the "slower" members didn't take that seriously. Happy faces.

BTW, can anyone tell me where I can buy a pair ofcheap kids that are trained to lug?( for the slower members, I'm not serious) 

Kris.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 8, 2009)

Troyster said:


> What happened to you just saying "whatever"?
> You seem to always need to have the last word with little respect for others opinion.



Do you have anything to ad to the discussion or are you just gonna look for little 'technicality' wins in everyones posts?

That's a great looking boy Baz, the second i saw him i thought bully even though he looked a little different.


----------



## soph02 (Dec 8, 2009)

dipcdame-
Its a chest plate and a neck collar they are pig hunting dogs


----------



## soph02 (Dec 8, 2009)

*thank you waruikazi!!!*


----------



## soph02 (Dec 8, 2009)

sorry waruikazii thought you were supporting me, I did not post these pics to hurt any of you guys, for all of yous that don’t hunt then you don’t have the right to say anything, my dogs love hunting, they love getting out and I know that there are people on this site that hutn and they would understand that. they wear chest plates so they don’t get hurt. This is NOT animal cruelty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Troyster (Dec 8, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> Do you have anything to ad to the discussion or are you just gonna look for little 'technicality' wins in everyones posts?
> 
> That's a great looking boy Baz, the second i saw him i thought bully even though he looked a little different.


 


I often read threads that you "contribute" to and it always seems that if someone doesnt have the same opinion as you they are wrong.You seem to have a problem accepting that SOMETIMES others can be right.

And now all im going to say it "whatever"


----------



## Troyster (Dec 8, 2009)

In the interest of getting this thread back on track here is a couple of pics of my 2,and no the leather harness has nothing to do with fighting or hunting.Its because of his strength and the fact he has broken several of the webbing type harnesses he now wears a leather one fastened with buckles to restrain him whilst in the car.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 8, 2009)

soph02 said:


> *thank you waruikazi!!!*



You're welcome!



soph02 said:


> sorry waruikazii thought you were supporting me, I did not post these pics to hurt any of you guys, for all of yous that don’t hunt then you don’t have the right to say anything, my dogs love hunting, they love getting out and I know that there are people on this site that hutn and they would understand that. they wear chest plates so they don’t get hurt. This is NOT animal cruelty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I was.



Troyster said:


> I often read threads that you "contribute" to and it always seems that if someone doesnt have the same opinion as you they are wrong.You seem to have a problem accepting that SOMETIMES others can be right.
> 
> And now all im going to say it "whatever"



Excellent. I'm so glad you shared that.


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 8, 2009)

Fantastic looking dogs Troyster


----------



## soph02 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have made hardly any threads, and i dont think any of them are demanding i know better!!


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 8, 2009)

Troyster said:


> In the interest of getting this thread back on track here is a couple of pics of my 2,and no the leather harness has nothing to do with fighting or hunting.Its because of his strength and the fact he has broken several of the webbing type harnesses he now wears a leather one fastened with buckles to restrain him whilst in the car.



That is a good looking blue!


----------



## ad (Dec 8, 2009)

Feral Pigs arent the cutesy little things you see on the movie Babe. "la la laaaa"

If you realize they are a pest and need to be controlled, why stop or knock people voluntarily doing it, it is a lot cleaner and more efficient kill than most culling methods imo
They cut open a feral pig in mossman gorge and found a large qty of boyds forest dragons in its stomach, our native animals are threatened by these animals, they dont belong here.





cosmicwolf4 said:


> Pig hunting is inhumane and barbaric. It is NOT a sport for either the dog or the pig. The pig is in agony before it's killed, the dog runs a great risk of being hurt or killed.
> I realise they are a pest and have to be controlled, but there are better ways of doing it than stabbing them after they have been run down and tortured by dogs.
> I really don't wish to start an argument, this is my opinion, I don't see this as any different to other blood 'sports' which have been banned for the cruelty involved.
> Also I have seen these happen in the flesh, also seen roo dogs ripped apart, seen the after effects of pit bull fights. The carnage is unbelievable and not something I ever wish to witness again


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Dec 8, 2009)

ad said:


> Feral Pigs arent the cutesy little things you see on the movie Babe. "la la laaaa"
> 
> If you realize they are a pest and need to be controlled, why stop or knock people voluntarily doing it, it is a lot cleaner and more efficient kill than most culling methods imo
> They cut open a feral pig in mossman gorge and found a large qty of boyds forest dragons in its stomach, our native animals are threatened by these animals, they dont belong here.


 
I did not say they shouldn't be controlled, thay are causing a lot of damage, BUT there are better and more humane ways of doing it. There is no need to use dogs just to 'enjoy' the hunt. My husband used to control feral animals by shooting from a chopper, much less traumatic for the animal and no danger to any other animal or person.
BYW I am not in favour of battery farming of any kind and have protested it for years along with lab animals being used for useless experiments that cannot be transported to human use. 
I do not wish to be involved in a debate, this is simply my opinion and like each of you, I am entiltled to it.


----------



## Kris (Dec 8, 2009)

cosmicwolf4 said:


> Also I have seen these happen in the flesh, also seen roo dogs ripped apart, .



What the hell is a "Roo Dog"?????? I thought this was a Bulldog thread.

Ad, all pigs in the wild are like babe......Just black(Hyper?) or black and white(axanthic maybe?) or ginger.....and destroy native wildlife, spread disease etc etc. Let them live ya big jo.........ya big legend


----------



## ad (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, we could bang on all night about it. 
ie. Wounding from a chopper isnt humane etc, also dogs do enjoy it, surprizingly comes natural for a predator, as we humans are, - but we will never convince the other, so we can save the needless typing 
I guess Im more for the anti-feral thing than the method that is used.

AND, I do agree re: farming of animals, and the pig industry is probably the worst. 
Cheers
Adam




cosmicwolf4 said:


> I did not say they shouldn't be controlled, thay are causing a lot of damage, BUT there are better and more humane ways of doing it. There is no need to use dogs just to 'enjoy' the hunt. My husband used to control feral animals by shooting from a chopper, much less traumatic for the animal and no danger to any other animal or person.
> BYW I am not in favour of battery farming of any kind and have protested it for years along with lab animals being used for useless experiments that cannot be transported to human use.
> I do not wish to be involved in a debate, this is simply my opinion and like each of you, I am entiltled to it.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 8, 2009)

cosmicwolf4 said:


> I do not wish to be involved in a debate, this is simply my opinion and like each of you, I am entiltled to it.



I find it interesting that the anti-hunting or general 'green' side of debates forever cry that they are entitled to their own opinion and when the point is argued the otherside is somehow being oppressive and not allowing them to there opinion. Isn't the otherside allowed to have an opinion and argue the point? 

Even in this thread i have been accused of being the oppressor and not allowing people to hold their own thoughts, even though i stated in one of my first posts in what i recon was a pretty clear way that i accept that other people are going to hold different views. If you are going to get involved in these discussions man up and realise that if someone disagrees with you they will tell you why they think you are wrong. If you can't handle that then go back to being a lurker.


Here's some more pics of my boy. He really has got a big head doesn't he?


----------



## Troyster (Dec 8, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Fantastic looking dogs Troyster


 



waruikazi said:


> That is a good looking blue!


 


Thanks alot guys.
Waruikazi,ive seen that photo of your Bully with the sledge hammer numerous times and i still think it is probably one of the best toys he could have and a great photo.

Like Bullies, Amstaffs have gotten a bad name because they seem to be a "trendy" breed to own at the moment and people think they look "tough".
Just like Bullies,Amstaffs need socialising when young to stop unwanted animal aggression and a firm but fair hand whilst training,they definately arent a breed for an inexperienced owner and thats where alot of the problems with these breeds start.

I recently bought my mum a Boxer pup and over the last month or two my two dogs have been introduced to her.
If Amstaffs as a pit breed were the nasty vicious monsters the media can sometimes make them out to be they would have killed my mums dog by know as she never gives them a minutes piece,but they seem to understand she is young and just stand there and tolerate her biting and nipping at them to play all the time.
I really think the "BULL" breeds are misunderstood and get an unfair rap by the media because of a small minority that either cant control their dogs or choose to do the wrong thing with them.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 8, 2009)

They certaintly are a misunderstood group of dogs.


----------



## soph02 (Dec 9, 2009)

just to let yous all know i love my dogs to death, n if they didnt love hunting they wouldnt do it, guess i shoudnt post any more photos of my dogs!


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 9, 2009)

soph02 said:


> just to let yous all know i love my dogs to death, n if they didnt love hunting they wouldnt do it, guess i shoudnt post any more photos of my dogs!



I wouldnt worry about it, alot of people here like to sit up on their pedestals.
I for one think they are beautiful dogs, and if you and they like to hunt, then so be it.
Im also guessing (i havent read the whole thread, just skipped over it when the arguing started) that the blood on it does not belong to the dog.

There was a HUUUGE thread here on hunting awhile ago, it went on for pages and pages.
There are plenty of others here who also enjoy it, i personally dont go hunting, but i also dont have a problem with others who do.

Back on topic, that blue male on the back of the ute, is a fine fine example of a beautiful dog


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 9, 2009)

well lol this thread well and truely turned on its head didnt it did someone say there bully plays with a slede hammer mine does that 2 and carrys around car tyres and massive sticks


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 9, 2009)

massive sticks like this 

[video=youtube;WY-fd3C1o8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY-fd3C1o8Y"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WY-fd3C1o8Y[/video]


----------



## soph02 (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks =becs=


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 9, 2009)

whiteyluvsrum said:


> massive sticks like this
> 
> YouTube - Rottweiler retrieving





lol yep thats it them or bigger he has a strong jaw he bit through the mattock handle one day


----------



## vrhq08 (Dec 9, 2009)

such cute dogs in the thread. i see nothing wrong with getting ur dog 2 help hunt with chest plates and proper training their not at a huge risk of being hurt and the dogs in the youtube clip looked like they were having a ball. poor pig but its had a better life then the bacon in the supermarket.


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 9, 2009)

vrhq08 said:


> such cute dogs in the thread. i see nothing wrong with getting ur dog 2 help hunt with chest plates and proper training their not at a huge risk of being hurt and the dogs in the youtube clip looked like they were having a ball. poor pig but its had a better life then the bacon in the supermarket.



each to there own really its a touchy subject none the less i only reslly started it to see other peoples bullys but its kinda turned into a hunting arguement lol


----------



## Lonewolf (Dec 11, 2009)

In an attempt to get this thread back on track, i'd like to introduce my newest addition. Max. 

Isn't he gorgeous?? He's a purebred red bullmastiff.







He kinda looks a bit guilty there. I realised after i'd taken the pic that he peed on the floor lol twice!


----------



## thals (Dec 11, 2009)

Gorgeous bullies everyone! Here's my lil angel Scarling:


----------



## Mr_miyagi (Dec 11, 2009)

Here is my boy while my girlfriend was walking him. He loves playing with kids. Troyster you have 2 very nice dogs i love the look of the blue one.


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 11, 2009)

aww, theyre all so cute!!

i cant decide which one i like best!! 

pythonrockchik, that thing looks half dog, half besser block, what an awesomely massive head!!!


----------



## thals (Dec 12, 2009)

haha thanks mate, she's awesome alright, her big boofy head makes me love er all the moreso, such an angel  Mind you if she doesn't know you, watch out! lol


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 12, 2009)

It turns out i was wrong my dog isn't a bully, infact he isn't a dog at all. He's a beaver :shock:


----------



## Kitah (Dec 12, 2009)

Lol nice beaver you got there waruikazi! Looks very domesticated, wears a necklace and all!


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 13, 2009)

thought id post up some new pics of my boy he was at a show in canberra last week =) hes nice and clean now lol he seems to find all the dirt patches in the whole yard


----------



## hozy6 (Dec 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## percey39 (Dec 24, 2009)

this is our new boy, we got him yesterday. Hes so energetic and silly lol i love the bullies


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 24, 2009)

Dipcdame said:


> they made a movie about it recently, but used different breeds in it..


 Yep, they used a Golden Retriever, Himalayan Cat and an Amstaff in the movie 

VERY nice dogs everyone


----------



## Serpentes (Dec 29, 2009)

*My little ones:*

Killer fighting hunting killing killer (you can tell by the leather killing armour made for killing and fighting and killing and hunting and fighting):



This is what my little boy thinks of the hogwash in this thread:



My old Christmas killer killing hunting fighting killer (13 years old this coming year):



And a bit more killing fighting and hunting:


----------



## JasonL (Dec 29, 2009)

Sure looks like a crazed out child killer you have there Serps, hope you keep it muzzled!


----------



## Serpentes (Dec 29, 2009)

Menacing:


Threatening:


Intimidating:


Horrifying:


Waiting to kill again:



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 29, 2009)

I didn't eat it!


----------



## Serpentes (Dec 29, 2009)

that cracks me up. He's just like that too! He always lets me know if he's been naughty, silly boy, not a cunning nerve in his body!


----------

